
Al-Mabhouh Assassination - niyazpk
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/02/al-mabhouh_assa.html
======
Luc
The electronic lock hacking is interesting. In the video a screenshot is shown
from what seems to be the lock server, detailing a failed attempt at
reprogramming the lock. One of the commenters on Schneier's blog suggests that
this was to make the lock block the victim's own key, allowing fake hotel
staff to get close to 'help' him.

------
rms
The video Schneier links to is down; here's a mirror.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JghQ0ZcRfQs>

------
kvs
15 more suspects named today brings the total to 26!
[http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/02/24/uae.murder.plo...](http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/02/24/uae.murder.plot/)

~~~
DavidCh
Wow this is pathetic. Mossad basically exposed their entire staff for this one
job!

